# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Bắc >  Tour giá rẻ: Khám phá Tây Bắc

## quangluantravel

*TÂY BẮC - SƠN LA - ĐIỆN BIÊN*
*Thời gian*: 5N4Đ - *Khởi hành*: Hàng tháng
*Phương tiện*: ĐI - VỀ MÁY BAY 
*Ngày 1: TP HỒ CHÍ MINH - HÀ NỘI*
- Buổi chiều, xe đưa đoàn ra sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất khởi hành đi Hà Nội. Đến sân bay Nội Bài, xe đón và đưa Quý khách về khách sạn nhận phòng.
- Buổi tối, Quý khách đi bộ dạo phố cổ về đêm, nghỉ đêm tại Hà Nội.        *Ngày 2: HÀ NỘI - SƠN LA*
- Buổi sáng, đoàn khởi hành đi Sơn La.
Trên đường quý khách sẽ được ngắm những cảnh đẹp hùng vĩ của cảnh núi rừng vùng Tây Bắc.
- Buổi chiều, đến Sơn La đoàn nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi.
- Buổi tối, Quý Khách tự do dạo phố và nghỉ đêm tại  thành phố Sơn La.     *Ngày 3: SƠN LA - ĐIỆN BIÊN*  
- Buổi sáng, Quý khách trả phòng và tham quan Nhà Tù Sơn La, nơi giam giữ các chiến sĩ cách mạng trong cuộc kháng chiến chống Pháp trường kỳ. Đoàn tiếp tục tham quan Bảo Tàng sơn La, nơi trưng bày nhiều hiện vật, hình ảnh về cộng đồng văn hóa các dân tộc thiểu số tại Sơn La. 
- Đoàn khởi hành đi Điện Biên, qua đèo Pha Đin, một trong tứ đại đèo nổi tiếng đẹp và hùng vỹ nhất Việt Nam.
- Buổi chiều, đến thành phố Điện Biên, Quý Khách tham quan những di tích nổi tiếng gắn liền với Chiến Thắng Điện Biên Phủ lẫy lừng trong lịch sử như: Bảo tàng Điện Biên Phủ,  Đồi A1, hầm chỉ huy của tướng Đờ Cát, tượng đài chiến thắng trên đồi D1.
- Buổi tối, nghỉ đêm tại  thành phố Điện Biên.          *Ngày 4: ĐIỆN BIÊN - MAI CHÂU*
- Buổi sáng, đoàn rời Điện Biên về Mai Châu, trên đường dừng chân tại cao nguyên Mộc Châu, Quý Khách nghỉ ngơi và thưởng thức sữa bò tươi nổi tiếng nơi đây.
- Buổi chiều, đến Mai Châu, Quý Khách nhận nhà sàn tập thể, đơn sơ nhưng đậm chất văn hóa của đồng bào Thái Trắng với khung cảnh rất dân dã và trữ tình.
Hướng dẫn viên sẽ dẫn đoàn đi dạo và tham quan bản Lác, bản Boom Coọng để tìm hiểu về đời sống vật chất, tinh thần và những nét văn hóa truyền thống độc đáo của đồng bào Thái.
- Buổi tối, tham dự chương trình giao lưu văn nghệ đặc sắc do những nam thanh nữ tú dân tộc Thái trình diễn.Nghỉ đêm tại Bản Lác.              *Ngày 5: MAI CHÂU- HÀ NỘI - HỒ CHÍ MINH* 
- Buổi sáng, Quý khách có thể dậy sớm đi dạo quanh bản để ngắm nhìn những ngọn núi mờ sương, nghe tiếng gà gáy sáng, người dân vác cày cuốc ra đồng, những hạt sương mai đọng trên ngọn lúa...trải nghiệm cảm giác yên bình của vùng thôn quê dân dã. Làm thủ tục trả nhà sàn, dùng cơm trưa, sau đó khởi hành về thành phố Hòa Bình. Đoàn ghé tham quan thủy điện Hòa Bình, lên tượng đài Bác Hồ ngắm toàn cảnh thành phố và dòng sông Đà uốn khúc, tham quan nơi giữ lá thư thế kỷ và viếng nhà tưởng niệm, nơi tưởng nhớ những người đã hy sinh trong quá trình xây dựng công trình này.
- Buổi chiều, về lại Hà Nội, trên đường dừng chân mua đặc sản sữa bò Ba Vì và các loại bánh kẹo làm từ sữa tươi.
Đến Hà Nội, xe đưa Quý khách ra sân bay Nội Bài làm thủ tục đón chuyến bay về TP.Hồ Chí Minh. Chia tay tạm biệt, hẹn tái ngộ cùng Quý khách.           

*GIÁ TOUR TRỌN GÓI: 12.420.000 VNĐ*

Mọi thông tin quý khách vui lòng liên hệ:
*Mr. Luân - Sale executive - 0122.246.2540 - quangluan@hadatgroup.com*
*Công Ty TNHH MTV TMDV Hà Đạt*
*59 Huỳnh Đình Hai, P.14, Q.Bình Thạnh, TP.HCM*
*Tel: (08)38.413.246*
*Web: hadatgroup.com*

----------

